# What to do now??



## Nikki_T (Jul 11, 2016)

Hello. I switched to armour 1 month ago. I don't feel worse (except I did have the most painful/heavy period of my life last cycle, sry TMI). I think I could afford to be bumped up in dose. Endo says my labs are good and to continue with this dose until my next appointment in March. From reading this forum it seems that my FT4 is low. HOW DO YOU GET YOUR DOCTOR TO PRESCRIBE A HIGHER DOSE?? He was cool with switching me to armour but I really don't feel optimal yet. He said my T4 can be lower because armour has T3 in it. This is coming from a Doctor recommended in a pinned thread found on this forum.

Sometimes I see suggestions to order your own labs but how do you get medicated based on those results when he didn't want to test you in the first place?

12/16/2016(armour 60) vs (levo 114mg) 09/08/2016

WEIGHT

181.2 LB 175.4 LB

BMI

31.1 (18.5, 25) 30.1 (18.5, 25)

BLOOD PRESSURE

116/78 108/84

FT4

1.15 NG/DL (0.82, 1.77) vs 1.58 NG/DL (0.82, 1.77)

TSH

1.170 UIU/ML (0.270, 4.200) vs 1.840 UIU/ML (0.270, 4.200)

T3

94 NG/DL (85, 130) on 12/16/16 no results from sept labs


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Armour will suppress both TSH and Free T4. So a low free t4 is totally normal while on Armour.

You have to strictly focus on your free t3 number. It looks like your doctor is testing total t3?


----------



## Nikki_T (Jul 11, 2016)

Thanks for the reply ! 
Yes, just double checked and it was T3 so looks like total not free. I really wish I could find a doctor who would focus on treating my symptoms.

I see people on this forum talking about vitamin levels and ferritin but I've never been tested for any of that?? I've requested but no doctor has had interest. I'm growing more concerned because I would like to start trying to get pregnant and I obviously don't want any deficiencies going into pregnancy.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yeah, you really can't dose Armour properly without free t3 levels. If you are in the States, most states permit private testing. You might want to look into that.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Sometimes it takes going to several doctors before finding one who is willing to work with you.

You are symptomatic of low thyroid but also have deficiencies in other areas.

Heavy monthly cycles are a result of low ferritin - makes no sense but that is fact. I had a horrible time post TT with heavy cycles and was found to be low ferritin as well as low D.

500IU of D daily is not enough to get your levels up.

You need to find a different doctor


----------



## ssMarilyn (Nov 15, 2013)

*I went through 8 doctors in 22 years, 3 of which were endocs and not a single one did the right tests nor gave me the right treatment. I had to go find an MD/DO and he was on this Thyroid Top Docs list. They listen and they know how to test and how to treat!!*
http://www.thyroid-info.com/topdrs/


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Please be aware that the list linked above is outdated and not all docs on it are still recommended.


----------

